# Paul Walker and Victoria's Secret angels pose backstage at Colcci party during Sao Paulo Fashion Week March 21, 2013 x21 MQ



## beachkini (22 März 2013)

Izabel Goulart, Erin Heatherton, Thairine Garcia - Sao Paulo Fashion Week Summer 2013/2014 

http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?p=1719566#post1719566


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
(21 Dateien, 3.986.218 Bytes = 3,802 MiB)


----------



## Dana k silva (22 März 2013)

Thanks for Paul!


----------



## Toolman (22 März 2013)

Iza & Erin... lucky bastard!


----------



## Alea (23 März 2013)

Der glückliche ... vielen Dank für die Bilder


----------



## dlsetz (23 März 2013)

jop... der glückliche!


----------



## MichelleRenee (26 März 2013)

Paul looks handsome. Thanks for him and the beautiful VS Angels!


----------



## emi83 (15 Juni 2013)

Paul is a beautiful man  nice photos.


----------



## WhiteGal (8 Dez. 2013)

he's so gorgeous!


----------

